# Nipples lost their sensitivity-- will it come back?



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have always had *really* sensitive nipples, they were always a major focus when I DTD







I was actually nervous that BF would be extra painful b/c of it.
Anyway, got thru tough stuff in the first 6-8 weeks of BF, and now we are a fantastic nursing team. I've noticed that my nipples have lost sensitivity, to the point where somtimes I'm not even sure if DS is still latched!

Well, I thought, "Awesome, this must be yet another reminder of how our bodies adapt-- mine is protecting me from overstimulation during nursing. t least it doesn't hurt! Cool."

But now when DP and I try to DTD, I'm not even sure when HE is latched!!








So, will my sensitivity come back, perhaps when I finish BFing? Anyone dealt with this? Is it common, or ?????


----------



## Tori Gollihugh (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes. Yes. Yes.

My nipples weren't really a focus for ME before BFing, but DH is a boob guy... No, REALLY... I think more so than many... I can put his hand on my boob when he's TOTALLY asleep, make him squeeze it a few times and he's physically READY. heeheehee









So, the nips went pretty much dead after nursing was established. I didn't allow touching of them because it annoyed more than anything! Well, toward the middle of nursing DD (we nursed until she was just over 2 when I went dry b/c of the pregnancy) the sensitivity to DH's touch returned... probably 10 fold, actually! They are actually a nicely erogenous zone now where they were just sort of slightly fun for me, but mostly fun for DH before!









Hope that happens for you, too!!


----------



## kozmickreations05 (Apr 8, 2006)

my nipples play a large role in the bedroom with dh, so that was a concern for me with bf'ing. My son was 10lbs and nursed every hour for 40 min till he was like 4 or 5 mos old, so needless to say my breasts went from a B cup to a D cup....now that ds has cut back on nursing and my breasts are shriniking back down i have this lovely extra skin that kinda makes them look saggy(nothing a nice vicsecret bra cant help) BUT i have noticed a DECREASE in my sensetivity, which really stinks b/c i love my nipple action! everyone keeps promising me they will get their elasticity back, so i'm hopping when that comes back so will more of the feeling!!


----------



## midwifetx (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes.

I lost a lot of sensitivity while nursing (for the 10 years I was breastfeeding!) and then, happily, when the last child weaned, it came RIGHT BACK!


----------



## vanessab23 (Nov 9, 2005)

awesome, thanks everyone-- that gives me some hope


----------

